# Getting a little frustrated



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

I've set out to conquer the river beast, but it hasn't worked out too well so far. I'm in the Dayton near the Stillwater and GMR. At times I just feel like I'm spinning my wheels. Perhaps it's because I'm trying to use artificial bait for the first time a lot mixed with the river. I'm not giving up because I do like the exploring but I wanted to vent to some people who understand the struggle.

if anyone is bored and okay teaching a guy I'd love to learn some rigging and techniques to see it in person. I have read and watched a lot of videos, but nothing replaces being able to see it yourself. Will learn on neutral turf as I don't expect anyone to give up their spots.

I feel better now. Let's hope I can get out this evening and maybe rip a lip after work. Now back to people who are actually catching fish.


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

Don't get frustrated. Fish may not be biting today or may be the time of day. We all have our days.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Not quitting by any means. One thing I'm going to do is simplify my approach. Stick to a lot of grubs, or at least start there every time. If they don't work then move into Cshad, worms etc. See what happens from there.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I feel ya man. I remember way back when, when I decided to go for it with soft plastic artificials and then also switching to bait casting as well. It takes time. With soft plastics the best thing for me was pond fishing. It's easier so you get bites more and u can practice the feel of gettin a bite. In the river the current will move ur lure and at 1st can be hard to tell the difference from that and an actual bite. Remember, swings are free.

As far as ur frustrations remember location location location. Not sure if ur bank fishin, wading or boating the river but all 3 have their advantages and but bank fishing really limits where u can fish. Gotta get wet to find them. Hope u have success in the near future and be sure to report back.


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

Going basic is one of the best things to do. Keep it simple. If you aren't catching fish focus on nature around you. If wading or from the bank one of the best things to do is leave the pole behind and walk the water. Watch for the fish. Sit in one spot for a bit. Are birds and other land animals active. Those can be indicators of fish activity also. But standing in a riffle for a bit can open your eyes. You'll be amazed at what will swim right by you. They don't even realize you are there. You become part of the river. Hope this may help. Good luck! As always the dude abides.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Keep at it! There's plenty of guys on here who didn't know chit from applebutter when they started fishing rivers. Best advice right now is to stay tuned to SW forum over the summer... Lotsa guys give tips and tricks and info!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I’m guessing that you are looking for smallmouth?

Keep it simple, and build on what you already know.

Tie on a green tube with a 1/8oz jig. Cast it into a riffle, and let the current do the work. That’s it, just fish the tube like live bait. Once the tube has stopped moving, wait about 30 seconds, and make another cast. You will catch fish!


----------



## bfox12585 (Mar 25, 2012)

Where at near still water are you? I am in Sidney but used to fish still water in Covington allot. I'd be happy to give you some tips if you're not to far away. I grew up river fishing the transition to lakes was my struggle lol. I don't think I caught a fish in a lake the first 3 or 4 trips. I can tell you if fishing still water use a green. Watermelon or green pumpkin. Also look for Browns. Cinnamon and amber. Still water is clear so keep color choice natural and don't be tempted to put the chartreuse on. When you had to the GMR on the other hand use your dark and bright colors. Black and chartreuse / blank and pink are some of my favorite GMR colors. I use home made senko's or a small 2-3" grub 90% of the time. As rooster mentioned let the river work your bait. Also make sure to make your cast upstream and let your lure swim downstream. Small mouth typically face upstream to see what might forage may be headed towards them. 

Sorry for rambling. If you want to get together sometime and fish let me know. I have kayaks and would gladly show you my old honey hole lol


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Great advice Dude! It always seems that it's the times when I'm soaking in my surroundings and lost in the beauty of the river that I end up with a fish on the end of the line.



thedudeabides said:


> Going basic is one of the best things to do. Keep it simple. If you aren't catching fish focus on nature around you. If wading or from the bank one of the best things to do is leave the pole behind and walk the water. Watch for the fish. Sit in one spot for a bit. Are birds and other land animals active. Those can be indicators of fish activity also. But standing in a riffle for a bit can open your eyes. You'll be amazed at what will swim right by you. They don't even realize you are there. You become part of the river. Hope this may help. Good luck! As always the dude abides.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Heck I'm not expert but I'll go fishing with you. Lol I'm sure we would find some.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Agree with all advice given and would add.... Nothing wrong with trying to learn from an experienced angler but the lessons you learn yourself by continuing to pound the water will be better remembered and serve you in the long haul. Keep at it and things will start to click, I guarantee it! I just learned top water is not just for breakfast anymore (thanks smb hooker).


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

SMBHooker said:


> Remember, swings are free.


I wish I had a dollar for ever rock I set hook on. Indeed hook sets are free, swing for the fences.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I went back out that night and was shut out again, but at least felt like I made progress. I felt like I may have had a bit. Felt extra weight instead of the normal bounce. I went all around the area, got a little wet. 

Yesterday I snuck in 45 minutes and at least saw a fish. 

I have been on the bank. Planning on wading soon, but my ankle has been bum lately so I have had limited mobility. I have a kayak, haven't Gotten it out yet due to the foot and a bit of trepidation no tying it down to the suv the trip home was an adventure lolz. 

I am in Dayton, right near the Vandalia border. I am more than willing to travel as long so if anyone is looking for a partner in crime just give a shout. I'm just trying to steal every chance I can to get out.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Dytmook.... If yer not catching fish in a spot on the river.... MOVE MAN!!!!! Get yer old gym shoes on and start wading the banks , walk the banks, walk for a mile down the banks!!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

If you continue to struggle --try a live crawfish or minnow on a jig head. Fish it exactly like you would a soft plastic. 
Fish will hold onto the real bait ,often for minutes or until they feel tension on the line . (There's no shame in using live bait)
After you have a" feel" for the bite switch to plastic. 
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

I've been moving. Similar areas, but I have been moving around. Limited in walking recently but definitely not just beating my head against the wall in The same spot


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Went out again today. Put the first cast in a tree. Changed to the bait I initially wanted. Tried going with a split shot rig and the plastic Texas rigged. Well it failed so second go round was on a jig head. 

Started down the river more, looking for breaks in the current and I stopped at a nice tree over hang. Flipped it in and a couple casts in I feel boom boom boom and miss it. Then I see it...tiny little fish attacking it. I take it as a good sign that fish around there like the bait and move on. As I start down stream I notice a break near where I was and cast up stream near the tree again just deeper and boom. I feel a tug, set the hook, and it's on. Fish shoots to the Current and I keep the pressure on. Short battle and I bring er in.









Nothing fancy but it worked. Just a slow retrieve bounce in some slack water. Nothing else on the night. Worked some more trees with no luck. Saw lots of bait fish and some flashes of white in the current. Guessing those were fish. Scared a snake and called it a night. 1 fish, 2 lost lures, and a it more confidence.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

There ya go man... Now keep at it, that bait your using in the pic is a killer smallmouth lure in the river! Congrats on the smallmouth!


----------



## Murf26 (Mar 15, 2016)

I've only fished the still water once a couple weeks ago..great creek to wade in I was using an ultralight setup running chartreuse and black and yellow crappy nymphs 1/32 to 1/16 oz..find a riffle or slow spinning pool..had lots of luck with fall fish towards the bottom of the riffles and in the pools only pulled out a couple smallies but caught rock bass to my heart's desire..run it nice and slow with a slight jigging action seemed to work out beat for me that day. Hope this helps a little bit


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

I live on East National Road in Vandalia and invite you to share a rented canoe from the local livery sometime. The stretch from Troy to Tipp is worthwhile. Email me.
Steve [email protected]


----------



## bfox12585 (Mar 25, 2012)

Bohanan66 said:


> I live on East National Road in Vandalia and invite you to share a rented canoe from the local livery sometime. The stretch from Troy to Tipp is worthwhile. Email me.
> Steve [email protected]


I'd gladly join in on this trip


----------



## bfox12585 (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice fish. Good color choice!


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Hit the gmr Thursday night and met the skunk. Saw lots of brim and crawfish but no tight lines. Also forgot my tackle bag so I was limited. My bro threw everything we had with no luck. Just a bit of bad luck. Going back out somewhere in a couple hours. 


Let's do this!!!


----------



## bfox12585 (Mar 25, 2012)

Don't give up you'll find them. For what it's worth I've been having great success with a black and watermelon laminate senko weightless Texas rigged walking the dog on top. Good luck on your next trip and keep us posted!


----------



## bfox12585 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sorry to clarify I've also been fishing the GMR. Just got back from a kayak trip from sidney to piqua


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Well the honey do list came out and I was shut out before it started. I'll gladly give up a couple hours today to make it easier for many hours later.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Yard work for me today as well.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Went out for a bit yesterday. No luck but the water was up and dirty where I was going to explore so I made the best of being out and tried some things. Tried a few things up at north park of the englewood dam area. No luck, but no one seemed on anything there. Tried some things at the dam at the dam on the way home. Saw some bait fish jumping near a small pool and in the run there was a weed bed. Tried the sexy shad, tried a Coomer, and tried a c shad. No luck but it was getting dark and the wife was expecting me so it was mostly Hail Mary type fish...in interesting news I managed to fling the c shad off the hook, which was odd but I chalked it up to just not meant to be. Success didn't happened. It at least I was out. 

Wife has a crafting party tonight so I'm heading out again. If anyone is looking for a partner in crime I'll be available after 4. Oh yeah!!! Where's my kool aid man?


----------



## bfox12585 (Mar 25, 2012)

Man I wish I had seen this post earlier. Just got back from kiser and I had a spare kayak. Maybe next time!


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Loaded my kayak up, but wasn't confident enough in driving it too far. Silly suv. Also left a bunch of things at home like paddle, registration, and life jacket. By the time I got back from driving my daughter to my parents it was kinda late.. 

Still went and pounded water at a spot I had good reviews on and tired before.. Definitely saw potential with monster craws on the ground with lots of brim around. Tried one side with no luck. Went a back over on my way out and tried a 
spot behind this little man made dam. A few casts and. Boom this guy









Crop and angle make it look bigger but a solid 14-15 I'd say. Fat boy has been eating good too. Nothing else other than several stumbles by me that looked terribly un athletic. Getting there little by little.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Nice looking smallmouth! River fishing can get frustrating at times, if I'm not catching fish I like to take in the surroundings. Turn over some rocks, you 'll never know what you'll find. Look up and listen in the trees, we have some pretty neat birds around here. Mammals and reptiles are everywhere. The kayak just opens up even more possibilities.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

I swear I made eye contact with a doe and we watched each other for about 10-15 minutes it was neat. I made friends with a frog on the shore too. It was nice. Also ticked off many geese


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

dytmook said:


> I swear I made eye contact with a doe and we watched each other for about 10-15 minutes it was neat. I made friends with a frog on the shore too. It was nice. Also ticked off many geese


Be careful. ..the doe may be in season.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Be careful. ..the doe may be in season.....


No friends


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

I kept my distance, lots of distance.


----------



## bfox12585 (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol good thinking!!! If you want to try to get out Saturday my mother in law is coming to town so I may be free


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

I throw a little bit of everything. I'm not trying to force a square peg in a round hole. Haven't thrown many in lines recently but I do throw them. Makes sense about covering water.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

bfox12585 said:


> Lol good thinking!!! If you want to try to get out Saturday my mother in law is coming to town so I may be free


I'll get back to you a little later in the week. I have some tentative plans right now.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Bohanan66 and I hit the river this morning about 6am. Bite started slow for both of us. Craw colored critters weren't working. Then I went to a watermelon grub and him to a white spinner. Still no luck. Finally I put on the sexy shad and got a quick bite. Sadly it was a dink but at least I got a bite. Hit a slow period then caught another dink followed shortly by a average sized fish. Hit the shallow spot and caught a literally minnow lol. Finally as we were wrapping up hit a deep spot along weeds on and off shore. Caught another average smallie and a largemouth or spotted. Couldn't tell but was happy to have it. Missed a few more at that spot as well watched tons of belly flashes I just couldn't get strikes. Saw them chase but I think the clear water made them extra weary. In total 6 fish in 4 hours. Not too shabby. 

Thanks again to bohanan for helping me out and not trying to drown me for catching more than him. Also he hooked me up with a book and a fishing vest. 

Bfox, sorry about not getting back to you, the week got away from me. would be glad to go out sometime soon. Heck even this evening if the wife lets me out


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Yesterday I was supposed to golf in the afternoon with a buddy and my brother. Well my buddy forgot and my brother fell asleep...once I got the tee time canceled and all that jazz I thought, "well I finally found time to fish". I was smart and put my stuff in the car before I left because I had a feeling my brother would flake. I was right and decided to hit the Stillwater near my parents house. I had hit these waters before with no luck, but conditions weren't great so I thought I'd give it another go since it was near 6 by the time I would get there an all.

Well I get there and leave my sunglasses in the car, which it wasn't sunny, but I hate the glare off the water. So I start setting up and I see a ranger coming. At first I think "great I don't want to deal with this" then I realize "Dummy you have a license, 2 fishing poles, and a backpack you're as legal as can be stop worrying". Ranger asks me if I had seen a drunk guy that was reported near. I say no, told him I'd call if I did and he was on his way. I finally get settled and throw my critter bait and see it get chased by a pan fish first cast so a good sign. I fiddle around this spot. Wade a bit with no luck after a trip to the car to get my glasses. I try a crank to see if it gets the party started, nope. So I leave the area as I just wasn't getting good vibes and drive about a 2 miles or so north.

I unpack and head down the bike path about half a mile to the opening I wanted to go in at and start gently into the flow. I'm still in my golf clothes...older cargo shorts so I'm not too worried about them, but I don't want to dive in either. I creep up river in fast flow and see a indent and pool that drops to about 4 feet deep. I cast my critter bait in there and boom, first cast fish. My first rock bass, at least that I can remember.








Also the first fish I caught on something I Texas rigged. I hope it's not a sign of the first cast fish jinx.

I drop a few more casts in the pool with no luck. Start heading up stream again. Water is low and clear. The section I'm walking is just not wowing me so I alternate between the critter bait and the sexy shad with no luck. Doesn't help I'm still not wanting to get full on wet with shorts I have on so I'm not covering as much water as I'd like. Wildlife was remarkably quiet too. I saw a groundhog at the first place, a turtle on my way in, and then eventually a crane towards the end of my wade. I had set him as my exit area. As I'm getting closer I see another guy wading up past the crane, so if I saw you and you're on here I hope you had good luck. As I'm approaching the exit point things finally got interesting.

As I had been walking I had seen some fish jumping but the spots were interesting to say the least and I wondered if the carp were spawning or something. I'm looking across the river and I see what I think is a submerged log and I take the crank bait looking to buzz over it. Bait gets to the log and I feel weight, but like it was getting snagged. So I adjust to loosen the snag and boom there's the pull. I set the hook, pull to keep pressure and snap the line flies back to me then the fish jumps to add insult to injury. So after a heroic bout of four letter words I realize that I didn't retie my knot from last weekend, which leads to more cursing. Then I look at where the line broke and I think it may gotten cut off the rocks or something. Well I throw the critterbait a couple of times and think about just quitting.

There suddenly is an upswing in topwater action so I think I'll throw my popper a few times. I got to tie it on and I left it out of the bag letting things dry last week. I had some jerk baits I had never tried and only bought because my daughter grabbed them when we were at Bass Pro. I figured if she liked them I had to buy them since it was Father's Day. I tie one on, not really knowing how to work it but my first cast I see a bait fish skip near my bait and think that's a good sign. Then BANG the water explodes. I know to try to wait to feel the bite, but I have no clue if I did but the fish is on. I bring him in, while nothing special in terms of size it was special since my daughter picked the bait. Plus her and I had been bumping heads that day...She's a stubborn little thing.









So there's a lot of words for a few fish. First top water fish, first fish on a texas rig, and first rock bass. learned some stuff. When wading what do you guys do to switch baits quickly? Carry multiple poles, swivels, just re tie a lot? Just curious what I can do to carry less stuff, but still be able to change presentations quicker.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Trying to hit the Little Miami at least once in the next two mornings. I'm staying in Xenia for something so I thought I owed it to myself to try and sneak in a wade. I've got a spot picked out to try and get tor where the river bends then bends almost back on itself.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Your growing as a river rat. Keep it up.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

I'm trying. I hope I can do it tomorrow then coach two football practices.

Just ran to the car and realized I left the big tackle bag at home. I have 4 cranks and what is tied on... looks like a run to wally world is in order


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Well the morning adventures didn't happen. Between being tired, not sleeping well, and other things I just didn't get up. Yesterday though we finished early and didn't want to listen to the speakers we had. So I hit the LMR. I get to the spot, park, and hit the trail. I see two people right in the beginning with nothing really seeming to go on. I notice the water is really low and was having trouble finding a spot I felt comfortable entering in. I walk to the bend, the bottom is noticeably rockier. I find my way down. Worked a few casts of the black and purple flake jerk bait. I'm bringing in the lure to change baits and the water blows up and there is a nice pull. Caught this guy:









After that I try to slowly work around to work this pool and I sink knee deep in mud...then the other foot, and then there goes my shoe, and so on. Yes the grammar was terrible there. Anyways I find a way to dig myself out basically, get the shoe back out of sheer stubbornness, clean up, and work my way back to the car. Here is the aftermath of the mud:









I was being careful, but pushed my luck. Caught 1 at least.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Lol the little Miami and it's random mud holes! Has happened to me and probably every guy who fishes the LMR. nice fish


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Figured most guys here could relate. if anyone was watching they should have been on the ground laughing. I spent the whole time thinking, "finally quick sand has got me."


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Quick wade tonight on new water. Found a sandy bottom, lots of craws, and a little luck.









Really digging the weightless jerk bait. I see why some of you guys really like the weightless swim baits.


----------



## HuberCatman (May 1, 2008)

dytmook said:


> Quick wade tonight on new water. Found a sandy bottom, lots of craws, and a little luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice catch! What swim bait were you throwing?


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Dark Berkeley havoc there


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Took a quick wade yesterday with Bohanan. First place we tried was still locked up so we found a road access and hit the water. Didn't have a ton of luck. I got 1 on a Pop R. We tried lots of things but nothing was going. Thought the Pop R was going to be a hit as I got a fish in the 3rd cast but that was it. We left after about 1.5 hours as he had yard work to do and I had yard work and a toddler birthday to set up.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Anybody heading out this evening? I think I'm going to try, not really sure where I'm going yet though


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Got out for literally 30 minutes at the most today. Wife dropped me off at the bridge by our house as it was getting dark but dang it I need to fish as I caught a fish since the 17th. Of course I proceeded to leave the tackle box with my top water in the car. Put on the dark Berkeley havoc again. Moved to the other side of the bridge and first cast after the move bang. I set the hook, get an aerial from the dink, thought I lost it but he was still there. 

Tired to snap a pic but as I was walking back I saw him bleeding as I hooked the bottom of the mouth so I hurried to get the hook out and him back in the water. He wasn't doing well so I tired to moved and cpr right at the bottom of the current for more oxygen. He took off slowly but I'm not sure if he made it. Bummer. 

Light escaped me so I walked my butt home. Not a lot of fishing but I'm glad to have gotten a fish out of that spot. It looks fishy and my bro got one there last year. Saw a carp, dropped the fluke in front of him because, why not...no luck.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Woke up at 6am today. Couldn't go back to sleep. I work seconds and generally don't get to sleep early so 6am is very early for me. if I'm not going to sleep, I might as well fish. Scared the wife leaving but I was off.

I went looking to explore new water but the entrance I was going to use was closed...so I drive down to a spot not far that I have fished before with mixed luck. I get there and lots of top water action as I try working three pools. I get nothing between my Pop R, Cshad, and Jerk bait. I head back to the car and go back to where I was going originally.

I get to the new place way later than I wanted. See some birds swooping and getting their eat on. Still no real luck. Got one dink of a LMB that I watched take the bait.


----------

